

Does Apple use Microsoft .NET on their website? - nreece
http://www.lisasandbox.com/node/66

======
neilc
I don't understand why people care about this sort of thing. Frameworks are
just tools, and sometimes the most expedient tool for some particular job
might not be the flagship toolchain for the technology company in question.
The handling of promotions on the Apple site might be outsourced to another
company which might just happen to use .NET, for example. If some small part
of apple.com runs on .NET, that doesn't seem like an earth-shattering
revelation to me (apple.com itself is running Apache 1.x + mod_perl on Darwin,
it seems).

The odd machine at the microsoft.com domain is probably running Apache on
Unix, and similarly for various servers at other technology companies. The web
framework/OS is just a _tool_ \-- get over it.

~~~
mpc
I totally agree with what you're saying. However, this is sort of surprising
because the ceo is so outspoken about how msft products are such crap and are
2nd rate rip-offs.

It's also funny because of the general Apple snobbery towards all things non-
apple. Which also made me chuckle because I fall into that category with my
MacBook pro, ipods, iphone, and graveyard of old Apple products. =]

------
mpc
That's definitely an asp.net error. What is even more mind blowing is the fact
that Apple deployed this with debug output turned on.

